# how to you store your mix????



## debyc08 (Dec 18, 2008)

i currently feed decaf royal canin kitty, but i'm going to switch it to a mix in a few months and was wondering how to store it... i brought a air tight container to keep the mix fresh since it will last a LONG time... so how do you store it??????


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

we havent really mixed it all together since they may go on strike from a certain food from time to time, just add some from each type to their dish and stir each night.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

What i do is mix my foods...then store some in a plastic sealed container. I store the rest in the freezer to keep it fresh.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I also don't mix all of the foods together, I add a certain number of kibble of each food each night. The Wellness bag is resealable, so it stays in it's original bag. I'm using one of those clear/off-white plastic gallon ice cream containers to store the Solid Gold, and I'm using a plastic kitty litter bin (one of the rectangular shaped containers) to store the Natural Balance. Cheap storage containers, and they both work very well.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I just find it easier to mix mine as I have 10 hedgies right now...but when I'm adding babycat to my pregnant mom's I don't add it to the mix but just to their bowls.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Here I keep all Inky's foods in airtight plastic jars. I have a jar for his regular mix, and then some foods I store separately because I count their kibble separately.


----------



## debyc08 (Dec 18, 2008)

i was plaining on keeping solid gold & wellness together in the bin, then i also ordered spikes delight, but i'm not adding it to the bin. but i do have a question? how much of spikes do i add in his dish? and should i add it each night?


----------



## Toe (Jan 2, 2009)

I 'double bag' mine. I put the mix in a gallon-size Zip-Loc bag, then put that bag along with a handful of rice as a desiccant (moisture reducer) into the bag that the food originally came in. Then that bag goes into the veggie drawer of my refrigerator.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

debyc08 said:


> i was plaining on keeping solid gold & wellness together in the bin, then i also ordered spikes delight, but i'm not adding it to the bin. but i do have a question? how much of spikes do i add in his dish? and should i add it each night?


Spikes is usually used as a "junk food", since it's not as good as some of the cat foods, but it's the healthiest of the hedgehog foods available. When I was using it in Lily's mix, I did equal parts of Wellness and GP&D, and did twice as much of those as I did Solid Gold and Spikes. So I did 25 kibble of each Wellness and GP&D, and about 10 of each Solid Gold and Spikes.


----------

